# Do moss balls carry disease?



## tens00 (Mar 6, 2012)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this. So, in my efforts to save one of our bettas, I bought a moss ball. Anyway, he has since passed and I don't know what to do with the moss ball. I am hesitant to put it in with my other betta and cause any issues. Or, should I just keep the moss ball alone on its own? Sounds odd but.....then do I change the water? 

Thanks for answering this crazy question!


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this is a live moss ball, or one of those synthetic ones they sell at petstores, with the plastic centre?


----------



## tens00 (Mar 6, 2012)

It is live which is why I won't just toss it.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

It's possible that the moss ball can carry on parasites/disease. Quarantine the thing in a container of tap water for one or two weeks just to be sure.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think in some places they are kept alone in tanks just like a pet. Many people name theirs  No, Chicory's mossball is totally NOT named Beignet. He loves to take catnaps on it.

I'd do the quarantine as suggested and then let your other bettas play with it!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Moss balls are notorious disease-spreaders because they are known for harboring hitchhikers. I have also heard that they need a very high light or else their core tend to go bad. I say be safe and quarantine it for a few weeks.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I was wanting to get a moss ball now I am not so sure...is there anyway to kill what might be on them and how does QT them help ? Thanks for any advice !


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I know Marimo Moss balls may carry something, but quarantining and constant tap-water washes will help kill off any nasties. Since tapwater is chlorinated~

People in Japan keep them as pets since they are rumored to bring good luck and health. They don't require a lot of light, but need to be turned every week or so to prevent their bottoms from turning brown. :3 I like squeezing mine lightly while washing it! Stress relief for the win....(I call it Sir Fluffy-maddy-kins the first)

Though don't squeeze it too hard, just a gentle squeeze will work~ You can roll them in your hand while you wash, which is also fun.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

tap water contains chlorine, which if I am not mistaken MOST (if not all) parasites and diseases will die. Quarantine ensures this...


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

@ Perseusmom,

People have recommended that they be washed in a salt solution first. Don't use bleach. (yes I have read that someone have recommeded BLEACH). Rinse it in dechlorinated water and let it soak in a tank or bowl for a few days before adding it to the tank with fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eeep! I'd be scared of using bleach!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah. Bleach and salt are both harmful to plants...it might help but it might hurt the Marimo


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I just go for tap water :3

Or if people are so worried about it, just don't get plants. :/


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Kenny and everyone will soak it for a week just to be on the safe side and change the water everyday. Wait not for water changes..lol...joking I love em and so does Perseus he swims right around where the tube goes in to drain the water and watches , he is so interested in what I am doing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: just be careful xD one of my females thought she would nibble at the end of my gravel siphon tube and got sucked in :roll: she's fine, of course, but she still tries to do the same thing.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Just tap water no salt or anything dont want to hurt the cute moss ball when I get one...also wants to get a small snail do they carry anything I need to worry about ?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not that I know of. I've had pond snails... only problem, is if you overfeed whatever is in your tank the snail can reproduce.... and it is asexual :roll:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Got my moss balls today from ebay, 2 dollars for 1 so got 3 and shipping was 3.50 not to bad I think since most places want around 6 dollars for them. Got them in some water soaking and will change the water often for a week or so before adding to the tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cool =D


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is obviously a sign I'm going around the bend, but I swear my moss ball looks lonely! (It's Chicory's favorite catnap spot, but he's been taken home for treatment of an icky)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww poor Moss Ball 

edit: I mean...yeah...around the bend...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I quarantined mine for around a week to ten days in tap water, gave it a rinse in dechlorinated water and added it to my tank. It's been fine. My fish hardly notices it. Lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Did the same soaked them tap water and for a couple of days the bottom of the water was a bit dirty, changed the water everyday for a week and just put them in my tank yesterday and Perseus has noticed them and checks them out every now and then.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> This is obviously a sign I'm going around the bend, but I swear my moss ball looks lonely! (It's Chicory's favorite catnap spot, but he's been taken home for treatment of an icky)


Ha, ha lol! :lol: Maybe you need to get him/her a friend! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Little Dude ignores his mossball. Lol


----------

